# 19" bowl rim toilet



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all from the Keys. I have a disabled veteran client that is 6'6" tall with a prosthetic leg. I have just completed the rough and cannot for the life of me find a 19" flood rim toilet.

He's using that rediculous elevator seat, and I can't put my name on that!

Can anyone help me?


Also quick code question: if the toilet is installed in a 36" alcove and access is only from the front, handle placement should be irrelevant. I am dealing with the V.A. inspectors for the first time and really don't want to screw the pooch.



Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Keysplumber said:


> Hello all from the Keys. I have a disabled veteran client that is 6'6" tall with a prosthetic leg. I have just completed the rough and cannot for the life of me find a 19" flood rim toilet.
> 
> He's using that rediculous elevator seat, and I can't put my name on that!
> 
> ...


ADA Height is 17"-19" to top of the seat , for the 36" of stall space that does not meet ADA . Handle placement is irrelevant in that situation. Sounds like you might need to put him some grab bars in there also . 1 behind the toilet and 1 on either side to assist him sitting and standing.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

When dealing with handicap codes, nothing is irrelevant. Everything has its place. If there are no grab bars up, rip open the wall and put wood bracing up first. There are ways to get 19" but not from a toilet alone. I don't know how much he weighs but you may want to look into bariatric options.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Was asking about toilet handle left or right of tank. I Never mentioned grab bars. There an automatic


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

What Playme said...You need a 5' turning radius for ADA, then 18" on center off the wall and handle to the wide side.

If it's a personal residence, however..I'm not sure you get ADA compliance inspection. You may be good with whatever the client wants.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

18" to center from finish wall on both sides was approved by VA inspectors


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys and thanks gettinit for clarifying the must to add seat to achieve my 19"


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Keysplumber said:


> 18" to center from finish wall on both sides was approved by VA inspectors


K...either they're not inspecting for ADA compliance, or it doesn't apply to a personal residence is my guess.

If you make your inspector and client happy, I think you're in the clear :thumbsup:

With no turning radius, it wouldn't matter which side the handle went on.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Keysplumber said:


> Was asking about toilet handle left or right of tank. I Never mentioned grab bars. There an automatic


in a 36 " area the handle location won't matter, you could get him an automatic flusher . What kind of shower you putting in for him?


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Zero degree entry with 1/2" x 6" beveled sill for curb


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't found a 19" tank type water closet, produced today. I've pulled several old ones out.
Mike


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> What Playme said...You need a 5' turning radius for ADA, then 18" on center off the wall and handle to the wide side.
> 
> If it's a personal residence, however..I'm not sure you get ADA compliance inspection. You may be good with whatever the client wants.


It's 16-18" ada in my area. They change that code a few years back


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Our ADA toilets are 16 inches and with seat 17. Most manufacturers will allow 1/2riance to the bowl. You may find one that is 16 ½ inches.

I had a customer that had a carpenter build a 3 inch platform to the footprint of the toilet bowl and then drilled a 4 inch hole for the pvc pipe and flange. Kind of funky looking but did the trick. It was a hunter green Kohler Wellworth toilet that they painted the base to match.


----------

